# Here is my soil test results! some advice please



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Friends,

My soils test results came in today. Apparently I immediately need *0-46-0* and *15-0-15*. What are some sources to acquire this? Please help. As always thanks for your time and advise.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

AvgHomeOwner said:


> Friends,
> 
> My soils test results came in today. Apparently I immediately need *0-46-0* and *15-0-15*. What are some sources to acquire this? Please help. As always thanks for your time and advise.


I saw that someone else had recommended the 0-46-0 to you in another thread, but I would suggest that you get a second or third opinion. Nutrient toxicity can potentially be worse than a deficiency, and it is arguable whether you need much at all, especially since overdoing phosphorus can be a big negative and it stays in the soil a long time. I would keep asking around before you spend too much time or money on those exact products. You may find that people suggest something more in line with a safer 6-4-0 Milorganite than a different hard-to-find product


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Phids said:


> AvgHomeOwner said:
> 
> 
> > Friends,
> ...


Thanks! Let me ask around and get some weigh ins. Appreciate the perspective.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

The report is in lbs/acre. 7 lbs/acre of P = 3.5 ppm. MLSN for P is 21 ppm, optimum is >50 ppm. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=22992
Applying 3#/k of TSP will provide your lawn with about less than 1.5/k of P. 
I would recommend 2#/k of TSP once/month in spring and reconsider applying in early fall.

Another option is applying 18-24-12 or other type of starter fertilizer with high P, at bag rate, but you will be restricted by the N requirements.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> The report is in lbs/acre. 7 lbs/acre of P = 3.5 ppm. MLSN for P is 21 ppm, optimum is >50 ppm.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=22992
> Applying 3#/k of TSP will provide your lawn with about less than 1.5/k of P.
> I would recommend 2#/k of TSP once/month in spring and reconsider applying in early fall.
> ...


@Lawn Whisperer thanks for pointing me to the thread MSLN!

You hit on something I was thinking about. The report says 3lb/k in Spring. I was confused if it was recommended as a 1 time dump or to spread across 3 months? On the other hand does it really matter for P because P stays in soil forever!? So still fighting these questions in my amateur mind.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

AvgHomeOwner said:


> You hit on something I was thinking about. The report says 3lb/k in Spring. I was confused if it was recommended as a 1 time dump or to spread across 3 months? On the other hand does it really matter for P because P stays in soil forever!? So still fighting these questions in my amateur mind.


Phosphorus doesn't stay in the soil forever, but can linger. For example, Texas A&M research indicates that problems will persist for 3-5 years when P levels reach 150-200 ppm.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

AvgHomeOwner said:


> You hit on something I was thinking about. The report says 3lb/k in Spring. I was confused if it was recommended as a 1 time dump or to spread across 3 months? On the other hand does it really matter for P because P stays in soil forever!? So still fighting these questions in my amateur mind.


3#/k of of TSP would give your lawn 1.38#P/k; which is not too excessive for that nutrient and for your type of lawn. The reason I said 2 lbs / k of TSP, is that it's best practice to apply ~1#/k of actual ingredient (AI) of any of the primary macros.

The reason I recommended 2#/k monthly in spring is that, P moves slowly into the soil. Spreading out the applications will place the P in different layers of the soil. Additionally, you would want to meet the MLSN and even to optimum P.

Do not let the high % of NPK prevent you from using them. 2#/k of 0-46-0 (TSP), 4#/k of 18-24-12 (starter), or 10#/k of 10-10-10 (general) will provide your lawn ~1#P/k.

What lab did you use? How did your lawn look last year? What applications did you do last year? What type of soil do you have (sand, clay, loam)? What is your goal this year?

Keeping this thread up and possibly get a tailored recommendation for @g-man , @Ridgerunner , or others.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

@Lawn Whisperer Thanks for the inputs again. Really appreciate it.

*What lab did you use?* 
Clemson.
*
How did your lawn look last year?* 
Lot of weeds, fungus issues and in general not healthy.
*
What applications did you do last year?* 
Stopped my lawn care company and took over myself mid-summer because persistent weed issues and not being satisfied with the look of the yard. Last winter while the lawn company was spraying their 'one size fits all' liquid I had major poa annua issues and then later crabgrass, so ditched and started my own pre-em treatment and no major weeds, have some broadleaf perennials here.and there but no major problems!! No poa annua issues. Thanks to this forum. Fertilizer is where I erred. Used a 16-4-8 and towards the end of the season realized I didn't apply even 0.5#/k of N!!! This year wanted to start from a soil test for a complete picture and plan. I also applied Humichar about 3 times last year.

*What type of soil do you have (sand, clay, loam)? *
Clay

*What is your goal this year?*
To have a weed free, fungus free and health looking yard.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Your P and K are quite low. I believe Clemson uses M1 testing:
Ranges (ppm)

P: 15-30
Ca: 200-350
Mg: 50-100, 30-60 for sands
K: 90-200, 50-100 for sands
Fe: 50-100
Cu: 0.5-1
Zn: 1-3
Mn: 4-10, 10-18 for pH >7
B: 0.3-1

You will want to raise your levels so they fall within the ranges above. For every one pound/M of P2O5 (phosphorous fertilizer) you apply, it should add 9.5 ppm to your soil levels. For every one pound/M of K2O (potassium fertilizer) you apply, it should add 18 ppm to your soil levels. However, the turf is going to grab some of tat for growth. Warm season turf will use P and K depending on the amount of N applied at the rate of 4N: 1P: 4K. For every pound of N/M applied this season you will want to add an addition 0.1 lbs of P/M and 1lb of K/M in addition to the amount you are adding to raise so levels.
Preferably, you would use Ammonium sulfate , triple supper phosphate and Potassium sulfate to add sulfate to the soil for the turf. But they are hard to source. If you don't want to go that route, you can get apply any triple NPK product (e.g. 10-10-10, 13-13-13, 20-20-20 etc most of the big box stores carry one of those in their GARDEN section) at the rate equal to one pound of N/M this season and retest next year to see where your levels are.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Your P and K are quite low. I believe Clemson uses M1 testing:
> Ranges (ppm)
> 
> P: 15-30
> ...


@Ridgerunner appreciate your advice. Thank you. It makes sense.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Clemson uses Mehlich I, therefore numbers will be different; refer to ridgerunner's post, additionally, below is a comparison of M1 and M3.

The fertilizer you used last year, 16-4-8, will just be enough P and K for your lawn to grow, but not add to soil (except mulching).
Just look for fertilizers with a ratio like 10-10-10, 10-20-20, or 18-24-12 to add P and K. You can also add TSP 0-46-0 or SOP 0-50-0 when you don't need that much N. Just keep the AI at 1#/k a month.

In regards to the labs recommendation, IMO, ~1#N/k at green up and 1#N/k in July is very conservative. I recommend the Warm Season forum to get more on this. Personally, I've done .75#N/k every 4-6 weeks on bermuda when I was at Virginia Beach, +/-.25#N/k depending on the part of the season and rain forecast. Your CEC is low for a clay soil. You can try the soil texture jar test if interested. Then look into how to raise CEC. Humichar will help hold nutrients, but it's too expensive for me. The lab doesn't include OM and Sulfur in their basic test, you might want to consider ordering those next time you get tested there.

Good luck this season!


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Clemson uses Mehlich I, therefore numbers will be different; refer to ridgerunner's post, additionally, below is a comparison of M1 and M3 in lbs/acre.
> 
> The fertilizer you used last year, 16-4-8, will just be enough P and K for your lawn to grow, but not add to soil (except mulching).
> Just look for fertilizers with a ratio like 10-10-10, 10-20-20, or 18-24-12 to add P and K. You can also add TSP 0-46-0 or SOP 0-50-0 when you don't need that much N. Just keep the AI at 1#/k a month.
> ...


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Clemson uses Mehlich I, therefore numbers will be different; refer to ridgerunner's post, additionally, below is a comparison of M1 and M3.
> 
> The fertilizer you used last year, 16-4-8, will just be enough P and K for your lawn to grow, but not add to soil (except mulching).
> Just look for fertilizers with a ratio like 10-10-10, 10-20-20, or 18-24-12 to add P and K. You can also add TSP 0-46-0 or SOP 0-50-0 when you don't need that much N. Just keep the AI at 1#/k a month.
> ...


@Lawn Whisperer Thanks for the wealth of info! I will read more at Warm Season forum. This place is just awesome.

I understand Humichar seems to be expensive but is there a product to beat the way both humic and biochar presented dished together? I guess we are paying for convenience.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> 3#/k of of TSP would give your lawn 1.38#P/k; which is not too excessive for that nutrient and for your type of lawn. The reason I said 2 lbs / k of TSP, is that it's best practice to apply ~1#/k of actual ingredient (AI) of any of the primary macros.
> 
> *The reason I recommended 2#/k monthly in spring is that, P moves slowly into the soil. Spreading out the applications will place the P in different layers of the soil. Additionally, you would want to meet the MLSN and even to optimum P.*
> 
> ...


I am in that same situation... I am reconmending 3 pounds per 1000 at 6 week intervals so two apps in spring with a spoon feed rate of AMS to help lower PH and raise P

Then in Fall, hit with 22-0-10 with two split apps of 6 weeks intervals at 3# per 1000


----------

